# "Spacige" Relax-Musik



## repe (3. Oktober 2013)

Hey!

Ich bin auf der suche nach gemütlicher, leicht "spaciger" Musik zum Entspannen und Relaxen...wenn möglich als GratisDownload (natürlich legal) oder wenns wirklich was gutes is, zu günstigen Konditionen 
So wie das z.b.: -Scotty´s Arrival- alpha Centauri titel musik [HD] - YouTube

Jemand eine oder mehrere Ideen?
lg und vielen dank,
repe


----------



## Icedaft (3. Oktober 2013)

Daft Punk?


----------



## type_o (3. Oktober 2013)

Such mal nach >Delerium<! Die Alben 'Karma' & 'Semantic Speces'. 

MfG type_o


----------



## repe (4. Oktober 2013)

Daft Punk...is zwar ganz nett, aber nicht soooo entspannend 
Da ist Delerium schon mal interessant.
Ich hab jetzt per youtube die "SpaceNight" vom BR-Sender laufen...das ist auch ganz fein!
danke euch!


----------



## Icedaft (4. Oktober 2013)

Na ja, das aktuelle Album ist im Vergleich zu den vorhergegangenen nahezu Meditationsmusik...


----------



## joraku (5. Oktober 2013)

Soundtrack von Gravity, Steve Price

Hier kann man mal reinhören (volle Länge)


----------



## Bunny_Joe (9. Oktober 2013)

Hehe, also wenn ich mal entspannen will ist Blackmill gut. Vielleicht etwas zu viele Beats für dich, aber für mich tuts^^

Blackmill - Evil Beauty (Full Version) - YouTube
Blackmill - Spirit of Life (Full Version) - YouTube


----------



## nulchking (9. Oktober 2013)

Finde diesen Kanal optimal für solche Musik:

MrSuicideSheep - YouTube


----------



## jamie (9. Oktober 2013)

[Ultra DeepMeditation] - Binaural Beats - YouTube Spacig genug?


----------



## Redbull0329 (22. Oktober 2013)

Wie wär's mit Mozart und Beethoven? Sehr entspannend. Außerdem fördert klassische Musik nachweislich das Hirnwachstum und den Lernerfolg.


----------

